# Plandemic, new doco.



## fbb1964 (23/8/20)

interesting one got this link from saffa mate in Perth this weekend. if deleted on YouTube again its on website to view as well. BTW this is not conspiracy theory pie in the sky crap

Guided by the meticulous work of Dr. David E. Martin, Plandemic II: Indoctornation, tracks a three decade-long money trail that leads directly to the key players behind the COVID 19 pandemic. Plandemic II connects the dots between all forms of media, the medical industry, politics and the financial industry to unmask the major conflicts of interests with the decision makers that are currently managing this crisis



https://plandemicseries.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (23/8/20)

How many minutes of my life am I going to waste if do decide to click on the clickbait?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> interesting one got this link from saffa mate in Perth this weekend. if deleted on YouTube again its on website to view as well. BTW this is not conspiracy theory pie in the sky crap
> 
> Guided by the meticulous work of Dr. David E. Martin, Plandemic II: Indoctornation, tracks a three decade-long money trail that leads directly to the key players behind the COVID 19 pandemic. Plandemic II connects the dots between all forms of media, the medical industry, politics and the financial industry to unmask the major conflicts of interests with the decision makers that are currently managing this crisis
> 
> ...



That was excellent, thanks for sharing @fbb1964

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/8/20)

This one is short.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> How many minutes of my life am I going to waste if do decide to click on the clickbait?


Fair enough that's your opinion I don't have a problem with that. Your entitled to it..

What I do find interesting is the fact that for 0,022% covid deaths of complete population in SA and 0.019% in AU, (see figures attached) govts response taking a complete wrecking ball to the countries, and world economies, millions of unemployed, millions more enduring extreme hardship because of the hard-line govt approach taken, decades for recovery of the economy if ever, we now just all stick our head in the sand, no questions asked, no we just write it off to clickbait and a waste of our time, 1 hour and 15 minutes to be exact?

How much was and still are these covid lockdown had an impact on one single civil service employee? Zero. Jip that's right each and every one still gets paid in full every day zero personal impact caused by covid. Who benefits from this covid pandemic? Maybe watch the doco if it's not too much of a waste of your time perhaps.. Or don't who cares. Ignorance certainly is complete bliss. If one person watched it and perhaps found it interesting or learned something out of it that's more than OK for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 3


----------



## fbb1964 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


>



That's what happens if you feed trolls 
BTW my condolences for the loss mate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

https://www.factcheck.org/2020/08/new-plandemic-video-peddles-misinformation-conspiracies/

The second part of “Plandemic” — a documentary-style video that presents a sweeping conspiracy theory about the origins of the COVID-19 pandemic, patents and vaccines — landed on Aug. 18, spinning together many of the falsehoods about the disease that we’ve been debunking for months, plus some new misleading claims.

The 75-minute video expands on the first installment, which captured widespread attention in early May. At the time, much of the U.S. was under various stay-at-home orders in an effort to curb the spread of the novel coronavirus about two months after the World Health Organization designated COVID-19 a pandemic. The first installment spread a number of false and misleading claims made by Judy Mikovits, a researcher known for her discredited work on chronic fatigue syndrome.

The new video, called “Plandemic: Indoctornation,” offers a more far-reaching conspiratorial take on the pandemic, with an underlying theme that the media can’t be trusted. It suggests without proof that the novel coronavirus was man-made and intentionally released.

The video is heavy on innuendo and features David Martin, a financial analyst and self-help entrepreneur who has a YouTube channel that has pushed some of the same conspiracy theories.

The first installment spread largely on major social media platforms, but many of them — including Facebook and YouTube — removed it for violating policies against harmful misinformation. Filmmaker Mikki Willis — a former model who has claimed on his YouTube channel that the novel coronavirus was “intentionally released” — has capitalized on that fact, telling viewers in a promotional video that it was “the most banned documentary of all time.”

The sequel has been released on two video-hosting websites that bill themselves as being against “censorship,” promising to allow all videos to stay online, regardless of the claims they make. But each site includes a clause in the terms and conditions that allows them to remove content, similar to Facebook and YouTube.

So far, both sites appear to offer only videos uploaded by their creators — Brian Rose, who sells online self-help videos and promotes conspiracy theorists in England, and Ben Swann, an Atlanta-based content creator who is affiliated with the Russia-based, government-funded TV network RT, formerly Russia Today. Swann has made other videos pushing conspiracy theories.

Promotion for the video was done largely on major social media platforms, though, where links to the video have been shared on pages with a combined following of more than 3 million, according to data from CrowdTangle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> https://www.factcheck.org/2020/08/new-plandemic-video-peddles-misinformation-conspiracies/
> 
> The second part of “Plandemic” — a documentary-style video that presents a sweeping conspiracy theory about the origins of the COVID-19 pandemic, patents and vaccines — landed on Aug. 18, spinning together many of the falsehoods about the disease that we’ve been debunking for months, plus some new misleading claims.
> 
> ...


And you believe factcheck? Seriously maybe you need to watch the original doco first sent and then comment. It deals with this specifically in detail.. Who do you think owns and control the contents on these "fact check' services like fact check, Wikipedia etc.. . And snopes. And many more popping up daily... No surprises there. It's like FB being 'monitored' by extreme far left organisations like SPLC deciding what's news and what's not. If it's just 'fake news' why does YouTube delete it not just flag as verified fake news. FB, YouTube and Twitter's CEO's who all neatly had to drill back like the idiots they are into US congress recently yet again to be humiliated and shamed by the US senators for their suppression of anything remotely concervative or against the main stream media far left narrative peddled to the public.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> And you believe factcheck? Seriously maybe you need to watch the original doco sent and then comment. It deals with this specifically in detail.. Who do you think runs factcheck. And snopes. And many more... No surprises there. It's like FB being 'monitored' by extreme far left organisations like SPLC deciding what's news and what's not. If it's just 'fake news' why does YouTube delete it not just flag as verified fake news. FB, YouTube and Twitter who all neatly drilled into US congress recently yet again to be humiliated and shamed by the US senators for their suppression of anything remotely concervative or against the main stream media far left narrative peddled to the public.



You believe a nut job with no credentials (I looked him up, not really a Dr) who does selfhelp videos for a living?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> You believe a nut job with no credentials (I looked him up, not really a Dr) who does selfhelp videos for a living?



What next physical threats of personal violence used for non conformance. The anc or awb/broederbond method of handling dialogue and conversation if anybody don't agree with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> You believe a nut job with no credentials (I looked him up, not really a Dr) who does selfhelp videos for a living?



Does that make him any less capable to think, or less credible than a "stripper dude"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

alex1501 said:


> Does that make him any less capable to think, or less credible than a "stripper dude"?



Stripper dude makes more sense than pretend to be doctor dude.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> Stripper dude makes more sense than pretend to be doctor dude.



Ok, maybe to you. 
To me, it looks like this:
"Stripper dude" is paid to read someone else's script without even thinking about it. 
"Pretend to be a doctor dude" is using his brain and writing his own script. 
Apparently there is audience for both of them.

I choose not to beleive "Ethiopian communist" and his followers who are lying constantly about the other important matters.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (24/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

So I'm a communist now. Alrighty then...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> So I'm a communist now. Alrighty then...



You? When did you get in charge of WHO?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 205466



Ok then, good for you.


----------



## stevie g (24/8/20)

Trump actively spouts conspiracy theories. The water are so muddy now it's hard to know what's true or not. 

It's meant to be this way or rather designed this way.

Conspiracy or not the world needs a new way of working and if it excludes barbarians and barbarian behaviours then I'm all for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (24/8/20)

I was on the other side of the argument but now I have a girlfriend that studied molecular biology and bio mechanical physics at Yale and she explained a couple of things to me. 

Judy mikovits is a loon and vaccines do work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

stevie g said:


> Trump actively spouts conspiracy theories. The water are so muddy now it's hard to know what's true or not.
> 
> It's meant to be this way or rather designed this way.
> 
> Conspiracy or not the world needs a new way of working and if it excludes barbarians and barbarian behaviours then I'm all for it.





stevie g said:


> I was on the other side of the argument but now I have a girlfriend that studied molecular biology and bio mechanical physics at Yale and she explained a couple of things to me.
> 
> Judy mikovits is a loon and vaccines do work.



I think my internet is broken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

Just listen to this communist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> Just listen to this communist




Do you really have such a big need for someone to tell you what to think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

alex1501 said:


> Do you really have such a big need for someone to tell you what to think?



No, I look at all the facts and make up my own mind.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> No, I look at all the facts and make up my own mind.



That is great, then you don't need entire army of drones and NPCs to voice that opinion for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> No, I look at all the facts and make up my own mind.


Well done on coming to your own conclusions.

What really amazes me is the way many people, blindly go along with the mainstream narrative. People really are mindless creatures, so easily controlled by the modern day gods of social media and mainstream media garbage.

Does anyone recall the way that big media, and "reputable" members of the medical establishment (WHO) absolutely trashed vaping just a few years ago? Many people are still convinced that vaping is far worse than smoking, because they noticed a headline somewhere, or heard some guy on the radio/tv saying it was bad. 

People need to wake up and start doing some research into things on their own. That involves stepping outside the comfort of our own biased views, look at things from the other side too. Not an easy task when google/reddit/youtube etc are all batting for the other team. Step out of the Filter Bubble.

We can agree to disagree without resorting to infantile shaming, which seems to be so prevalent these days. And serves only to try and silence those views we disagree with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

Alex said:


> Well done on coming to your own conclusions.
> 
> What really amazes me is the way many people, blindly go along with the mainstream narrative. People really are mindless creatures, so easily controlled by the modern day gods of social media and mainstream media garbage.
> 
> ...



It's plain and simple false information spread by people with an agenda. And I find it insulting to the people that have lost somebody during this pandemic.

And that's all I'm saying about this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (24/8/20)

Adephi said:


> I think my internet is broken.





Adephi said:


> It's plain and simple false information spread by people with an agenda. And I find it insulting to the people that have lost somebody during this pandemic.
> 
> And that's all I'm saying about this.


I have no idea what you're insinuating here but I'll leave the conversation now as I don't find you very interesting to have a conversation with.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/8/20)

I've lost my uncle to CV-19 and my cousin is in ICU due to CV-19. I have 5 close friends that had CV-19, 3 were OK, 2 were severe. This is only my close personal circle. I know of many more in my town and other cities. No theory on the entirety of the internet will change my mind on whether the virus is real or not. If the world's political leaders decide to abuse this pandemic to an extent where it becomes a conspiracy theory, talk about their lies and deceit. But the virus is very, very real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (24/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've lost my uncle to CV-19 and my cousin is in ICU due to CV-19. I have 5 close friends that had CV-19, 3 were OK, 2 were severe. This is only my close personal circle. I know of many more in my town and other cities. No theory on the entirety of the internet will change my mind on whether the virus is real or not. If the world's political leaders decide to abuse this pandemic to an extent where it becomes a conspiracy theory, talk about their lies and deceit. But the virus is very, very real.



My sincere condolences to you and your family. 

I don't think anyone is making the argument that it's fake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/8/20)

Alex said:


> My sincere condolences to you and your family.
> 
> I don't think anyone is making the argument that it's fake.



Thank you @Alex.

It just makes my blood boil when people spew nonsense like "the government wants you to wear a mask to rob you of some sort of 'identity'" . We've been nothing but 'numbers' in a population count for years. The ONLY people we truly matter to or that gives a flying hoot who we are and what our identities are, are our loved ones. I wish people would just wise up and wear their masks. If you don't want to protect yourself or your family, that's fine by me, but why must my friends and family suffer because some covidiot "can't deal with wearing a piece of cloth"?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/8/20)

Sorry, just a footnote of sorts. I hope everyone that shares all this conspiracy theory nonsense realize the amount of damage they are doing. People see these things and go: "I saw this documentary on YouTube / online forum, this virus is fake, it's all just a government ploy to enrich the elite" and they decide to not abide by the recommendations of wearing masks and keeping social distancing. 1 person, that is all it took. It took one person that did not think CV-19 was serious enough to sanitize/wear a mask etc. And now there is a family without a father, 3 children that will never get to greet him again and a wife that will never feel his embrace again. If that person did this out of ignorance from watching one of your utter hogwash conspiracy theory videos that everyone seems so diligently willing to share, are you able to live with yourself??? THINK BEFORE YOU SHARE. You are doing more harm than good. Are you really that shallow that satisfying your own need for some form of affirmation is greater than the need of those that lost their loved ones? This is not aimed at any person in particular, but a broad appeal to all our fellow members.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (24/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sorry, just a footnote of sorts. I hope everyone that shares all this conspiracy theory nonsense realize the amount of damage they are doing. People see these things and go: "I saw this documentary on YouTube / online forum, this virus is fake, it's all just a government ploy to enrich the elite" and they decide to not abide by the recommendations of wearing masks and keeping social distancing. 1 person, that is all it took. It took one person that did not think CV-19 was serious enough to sanitize/wear a mask etc. And now there is a family without a father, 3 children that will never get to greet him again and a wife that will never feel his embrace again. If that person did this out of ignorance from watching one of your utter hogwash conspiracy theory videos that everyone seems so diligently willing to share, are you able to live with yourself??? THINK BEFORE YOU SHARE. You are doing more harm than good. Are you really that shallow that satisfying your own need for some form of affirmation is greater than the need of those that lost their loved ones? This is not aimed at any person in particular, but a broad appeal to all our fellow members.



I'm not really one for words (hence my tendency to revert to memes and gifs) but you dropped the mike right there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (25/8/20)

Adephi said:


> No, I look at all the facts and make up my own mind.


Really. So spending hours trying to disprove and debunk and clutching at every straw possible instead of just watching something and use your own brain to decide not being spoon-fed with other 'fact check' opinions works better for you? And then share an actual opinion or view on it? Unbelievable..

So please debunk these two then... Seeing that you're in the 'facts check' business and don't believe or decide for yourself first.

First is local in SA. SA has not been completely screwed since 1994 it was misled, lied to and misdirected by corrupt, self entitled burocrats and a political elite since 1948. Right there from the good old AWB/Broederbond home enclave behind the 'Boerewors' curtain. No need for discussion or propoganda about the cANCer we know that one well
Details below..

The Super-Afrikaners, originally published in South Africa in 1978, scandalised a nation as it exposed the secret workings of a powerful Afrikaner organisation called the Broederbond. Out of print for over three decades, this new edition is available for a new generation and includes an introduction by Max du Preez. Formed in Johannesburg in 1918 by a group of young Afrikaners disillusioned by their role as dispossessed people in their own country, the first triumph of this remarkable organisation was the fact that it was largely responsible for welding together dissident factions within Afrikanerdom and thereby ensuring the accession of the National Party to power in 1948. This highly organised clique of Super-Afrikaners, by sophisticated political intrigue, waged a remarkable campaign to harness political, social and economic forces in South Africa to its cause ... and succeeded. Political journalists Hans Strydom and Ivor Wilkins traced, at great personal risk, its development from its earliest days. The book includes the most comprehensive list of Broeders ever published.




The second one is probably a bit more relevant and applicable now, especially after covid, but I'd let you decide, no worries. Or not who cares.. 

The World Economic forum's new initiative called the Great Reset.

Their actual own website is https://www.weforum.org/great-reset/. 

Their own YouTube promo video follows below. Maybe watch this first if not too much 'click bait' or waste of time. Or even better go 'fact check' and report back if preferred. BTW these are the business elite and leaders that meet in Davos every year. If your happy with this 'The Great Reset' no worries stop here .. First short version then longer full version follow.





The following are actual proper reviews on this Great Reset initiative. Not by 'fact check' or snopes or many others any real? (your opinion) fact checking websites. Interesting difference isn't it..





Because life's much too short to miss a good old speculate, conspiracy theory, mudsling, finger point, name calling, vent and rant on social media I suppose?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964 (25/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sorry, just a footnote of sorts. I hope everyone that shares all this conspiracy theory nonsense realize the amount of damage they are doing. People see these things and go: "I saw this documentary on YouTube / online forum, this virus is fake, it's all just a government ploy to enrich the elite" and they decide to not abide by the recommendations of wearing masks and keeping social distancing. 1 person, that is all it took. It took one person that did not think CV-19 was serious enough to sanitize/wear a mask etc. And now there is a family without a father, 3 children that will never get to greet him again and a wife that will never feel his embrace again. If that person did this out of ignorance from watching one of your utter hogwash conspiracy theory videos that everyone seems so diligently willing to share, are you able to live with yourself??? THINK BEFORE YOU SHARE. You are doing more harm than good. Are you really that shallow that satisfying your own need for some form of affirmation is greater than the need of those that lost their loved ones? This is not aimed at any person in particular, but a broad appeal to all our fellow members.


Hi I didn't see once that they claimed it was a fake virus, they actually did the complete opposite and confirmed just how real and absolute deadly the actual virus really is. Nobody disputes the covid virus existence at all. What was shown is the who, why and whom developed and hope to profit from this virus being released on humanity. These people have blood on their hands and it should be classified as a crime against humanity. Oh we all know and believe the covid virus is very very real no questions asked. That's not what this plandemic 2 doco is about. And they certainly did not claim once that it's a fake virus..it was a simple warning for all not to just believe and trust all the bs info spewed by govt, main stream media etc.. In other words the key players behind this man made pandemic. Nothing more nothing less. For people to then decide and perhaps question the propoganda being fed to them in future. Simple as that.. 

Guided by the meticulous work of Dr. David E. Martin, Plandemic II: Indoctornation, tracks a three decade-long money trail that leads directly to the key players behind the COVID 19 pandemic. Plandemic II connects the dots between all forms of media, the medical industry, politics and the financial industry to unmask the major conflicts of interests with the decision makers that are currently managing this crisis.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (25/8/20)

Alex said:


> Well done on coming to your own conclusions.
> 
> What really amazes me is the way many people, blindly go along with the mainstream narrative. People really are mindless creatures, so easily controlled by the modern day gods of social media and mainstream media garbage.
> 
> ...


Exactly thanks.. I wish each and every vaper would take the trouble to watch this. Like our vaping habit and personal life depend on it literally.. Because the global vaping industry might not exist in a few years if these players get their wish granted..



Nice one I saw this morning. Good to see Forbes getting involved, great news for vapers and the vaping industry as a whole..

"By discouraging smokers from switching to e-cigarettes, antivapers are consigning hundreds of thousands—if not millions—of people to painful, premature death."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevef...acco-the-truth-you-need-to-know/#fcf9d123acac

Last but not least don't be surprised it this blows over to SA as well. The self entitled corrupt bunch calling themselves govt in SA just takes longer to jump on board but certainly won't miss an opportunity to enrich themselves with more secret deals like this one in AU

https://www.legalisevaping.com.au/blog/advocacy-body-slamsgovt

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

